

Indication of anomalous heat energy production in a reactor device - Tepix
http://arxiv.org/abs/1305.3913

======
Tepix
This test of the E-Cat (
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Energy_Catalyzer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Energy_Catalyzer)
) is mentioned in the press release by Industrial Heat LLC who aquired the
technology recently (see [http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/industrial-
heat-has-...](http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/industrial-heat-has-
acquired-andrea-rossis-e-cat-technology-241853361.html) ).

